# Drive away awning ;)



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

hi all, didnt know where to put this post..
with my RV came and an awning..

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/membershop/bd_navigator.asp

I dont quite know how to position it, in relation to the door.. 
I am thinking maybe just to have the awning side on, and not have the tunnel between van and door.. One reason is that the van is raised at the back (as its on a slope) and the top of the door is probably too high for the awning..
any thoughts about what I should do?

sorry it;s a bit vague
John


----------

